# snake repellant



## Wesman (Dec 20, 2017)

I seem to have a few garter snakes living under my deck. We hate the pop up surprises between the boards, even though they are harmless. Im putting in a new deck anyway and I was wondering if any had suggestions for a barrier to keep them put. for instance spreading on the ground something they hate. Does anyone know of such a thing?

Thanks


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Best approach I can think of would be to screen all of the access to prevent them from getting under there. Plus, use a close fit decking to prevent them from accessing that space from above.

In addition, you can set up live snake traps and transport them well away from your house. I've been less kind and terminate any I find and over the years I have almost totally eliminated finding any, I'm surrounded on 3 sides by woods.

Bud


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Ortho makes a product called Snake-B-Gon. That combined with Bud's idea should do the trick.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

There is a snake repellent available called Snake-A-Way. It's a granular product you can spread under the deck.


----------



## Kristina_B (Feb 24, 2018)

Would a product like these be safe around children? I have heard of specific plants deterring snakes, mosquitoes, spiders, etc. (Like lemongrass, lavender, and peppermint) but I haven't tried planting them yet. We don't have a snake problem, but I am always afraid of one of our kids finding one, especially around the sandbox. Perhaps I'm just paranoid. I've never heard of Snake-b-gone or Snake-away. I know I'm not the original poster, but thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Wesman (Dec 20, 2017)

Ive never seen these products either but spreading something under the deck that they hate slithering on is precisely what Im after


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Our cats do a good job of keeping snakes away from the house/yard.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

The trick to getting rid of snakes is to get rid of what they are feeding on. They will be gone as soon as you eliminate their food source


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWPC (Mar 3, 2018)

Snake repellents are a scam. Do not waste your money. 
Physical exclusion is the only thing guaranteed to keep them out. (wire mesh, boards,etc)


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

SWPC said:


> Snake repellents are a scam. Do not waste your money.
> Physical exclusion is the only thing guaranteed to keep them out. (wire mesh, boards,etc)


Oh if there is naphthalene in the repellent it will repel, or even kill.


----------



## TedGF14 (May 2, 2018)

The best way to eliminate garter snake is prevention. Go around your home and close up any cracks or holes where snakes could enter and work to make your home snake proof. Other tactics include cleaning up any debris piles snakes use for shelter. You can also use a granular snake repellent that the active ingredients are sulfur and natural oils.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Our inside/outside cat with claws keeps them from taking over our back yard. Once I got rid of the old firewood piled up along the back fence, and talked my neighbor in to clearing out his old abandoned and rotting firewood stack, the garters have lessened a lot, but still around. 

They were getting in to my homes crawlspace (CS) by slithering under the access door, so I made a Snake stopper "wall" and stopped that action. Just used the black wire gutter screen mesh and cut it and left the sharp edges sticking up one inch above the CS door sill plate boards. 

It makes the nasty creatures have a painful belly rub to try to slither over to get inside my CS door, so now they just go elsewhere looking for entry points. I just have to be aware of it whenever I go in the CS, to not get cut on it.


----------

